# Composition Help? (Sibelius)



## Tomwallis (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi there,
I'm new to these forms and have been struggling in writing a composition, I was wondering if anyone could help me in a direction or even note something down.

The piece is written in D major, and modulates to A major.
The link to the sibelius file is below and the virus check.

I would really appreciate the help,
Thanks, 
Tom Wallis.

http://www.filehostfree.com/?d=514745561

Virus Checker - https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/634cf2d6f0a332b46a042ecf5ffdc39eb40bf46b59fa8fa70669cd442bb702a1/analysis/1363625142/


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

About Direction, think about this "relaxation, contraction and tension", Relaxing chords are more melancholic and goes towards your heart, minor chords for example or even a beautiful iii - IV. Contraction chords are more towards being contracted like in this case minors or majors, you move in majors to majors or minors to minors, you contract the progression, there is nothing new, it is just the same progression over and over. The Tension chords being my favourite is where you have a chord that can lead to vi or I, etc. For example IV or V and if you have V7 it is more probable that its more of a tension. The tension is to give that impression that is going to end or suddenly commits deceptive cadence. 

Cheers,
Ricardo Castro


----------

